# Oege 267



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hes sooo purdyyy


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

OH my gosh! he's beautiful!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I should probably mention, this guy is dead. He really is a legend though. To give you an idea of how rare preferent stallions are, there is only one living right now; Leffert 306 (since Feitse died last year).


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Oege is so awesome!! He's TJ's damsire!! Which is why TJ has a good hair gene :wink: : 









(This is at it's longest...prior to a lot of it being eaten off by a pasture mate! :x )


----------

